# Do You Like Cold Bed Sheets & Pillow Cases?



## Lon (Dec 17, 2016)

I sure do. No matter what the weather. I prefer to warm the bed with my own body heat. Getting into a warm bed feels like someone else just got out of my bed.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Warm sheets but cold pillow case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

I like them cool too Lon, except when I'm out camping in the mountains, then I welcome warm sheets when I get back in the sleeping bag, have used a flannel sheet a couple of times.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2016)

Cold pillow case.  I keep turning the pillow over all night long to get to the "cool" side.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

I heard this expression a few times:

"He/she's cooler than the other side of the pillow".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2016)

I warm the bed with my electric blanket about an hour before bed,definitely not the pillow. We have electric heat so when I go to bed I turn off the heat in the room along with the blanket. Perfect all night long. Now if I could only turn my mind off and go to sleep. lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2016)

Cold room, cold sheets, an electric fan and I have to be able to uncover my feet!

The fan is to block out the noise of the city, I can't sleep without it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm not particular... however, I cannot get into an unmade bed.. I have to make the bed every morning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2016)

I totally agree QuickSilver,the bed has to be made every morning. When the hubby and I travel the last thing I do is put clean sheets on the bed so everything is nice and fresh when we return.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Remember our history lessons, where people would put hot bricks, or other warm things into the beds to warm them up?*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2016)

When winter comes, I put the electric blanket on the bed.  About an hour before bedtime I turn on the blanket on a low
setting and put my pajamas in the bed to warm them up too.  I HATE to get into a cold bed.

365 days/year, I sleep with the window OPEN in the bedroom regardless of the weather.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

I was telling my husband once, that even when camping, it would be nice to invent the sheet that was flannel on the lower one-third by the feet, since most people get cold feet only, then the rest of the sheet is regular cotton fabric.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *Remember our history lessons, where people would put hot bricks, or other warm things into the beds to warm them up?*



I do, Marie. Especially since there as no heat at all except a fireplace. They must have been so darned cold!

 I remember learning about bed warmers; a pan on the end of a long pole, filled with hot coals that they passed all over the sheets just before getting in.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was telling my husband once, that even when camping, it would be nice to invent the sheet that was flannel on the lower one-third by the feet, since most people get cold feet only, then the rest of the sheet is regular cotton fabric.



That's a good idea, SB, get out your sewing machine! (a blankasheet?, lol)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> That's a good idea, SB, get out your sewing machine! (a blankasheet?, lol)



I have a new sewing machine, been collecting dust for years, I think I'm allergic to it Rose.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a new sewing machine, been collecting dust for years, I think I'm allergic to it Rose.



Sea, are you referring to the machine or the dust? layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

The machine Rose, I can use a face mask for the dust.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Sea, are you referring to the machine or the dust? layful:



LOL, thanks for clearing that up, Sea


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2016)

I will occasionally put a heating pad between covers where my feet go, I hate to go to bed with cold feet.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 17, 2016)

LOVE them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I will occasionally put a heating pad between covers where my feet go, I hate to go to bed with cold feet.



OMG.. for sure.. sometimes my feet get so cold they actually hurt.. IT's impossible to get them warm.. Sometimes I have to step into the bathtub and run warm water on them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *Remember our history lessons, where people would put hot bricks, or other warm things into the beds to warm them up?*





RadishRose said:


> I do, Marie. Especially since there as no heat at all except a fireplace. They must have been so darned cold!
> 
> I remember learning about bed warmers; a pan on the end of a long pole, filled with hot coals that they passed all over the sheets just before getting in.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 19, 2016)

We have fleece sheets and pillow cases for the winter. They're so soft and warm, even better than flannel sheets. They make it hard to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 19, 2016)

Cold sheets?  How do you get them cold, put them in the fridge?


----------



## phoenixrising (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2016)

phoenixrising said:


> Yes



I have to get the hot water bottle out if the sheets are cold . Hate them.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 24, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not particular... however, I cannot get into an unmade bed.. I have to make the bed every morning.


I stay in hotels three or four nights/week.  I ALWAYS make my bed ever morning.  I take pride in getting the edges exactly even and making sure there are no wrinkles in the covers.  When I return to the room at night, I find some maids leave it as I made it.  Others remake it to their "standards".
A number of years ago, I spent over 600 nights in the same hotel over a 3 1/2 year period.  Made my bed every morning.  The maid got in trouble.  The hotel owner paid a visit and wanted to see a room and make sure she was doing a good job.  He randomly chose my room.  I had not pulled everything tight and it probably wasn't my best job of making a bed.  He blew up at the maid, assuming she had made the bad.  When she finally explained that I always made my own, he directed her to remake it every morning so it was "perfect".
I make my own bed in hotels.  I gather the used towels and place them in a single location for the maids.  I only use one wastebasket so they only have one to dump.  And, I never leave toiletries or clothes or food sitting out.  Everything is put away before I leave the room each morning.  I would not like someone leaving a mess if I were the maid.  And, I don't want to come back to a messy room.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 24, 2016)

My wife likes a cold bed... I like a warm bed.  My wife likes to sleep with the heat turned way down so the entire house is cold.  I like to have it at least 68 degrees F to sleep.  She has been good enough to get flannel sheets for the cold nights.


----------



## jnos (Dec 24, 2016)

Our bedroom is the coldest room in the house since we use a wood stove which is in the living room. We use a dual control electric blanket. I turn my side on Hi 20 minutes before I get in because I'm usually pretty cold sitting in the living room after the stove dies. I turn it off after 5-10 minutes when my body thermostat kicks in. Cold pillow is necessary though. I'm a stomach sleeper so like to have my toes just over the bottom end of the mattress (under the sheets & blanket though).


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 24, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I stay in hotels three or four nights/week.  I ALWAYS make my bed ever morning.  I take pride in getting the edges exactly even and making sure there are no wrinkles in the covers.  When I return to the room at night, I find some maids leave it as I made it.  Others remake it to their "standards".
> A number of years ago, I spent over 600 nights in the same hotel over a 3 1/2 year period.  Made my bed every morning.  The maid got in trouble.  The hotel owner paid a visit and wanted to see a room and make sure she was doing a good job.  He randomly chose my room.  I had not pulled everything tight and it probably wasn't my best job of making a bed.  He blew up at the maid, assuming she had made the bad.  When she finally explained that I always made my own, he directed her to remake it every morning so it was "perfect".
> I make my own bed in hotels.  I gather the used towels and place them in a single location for the maids.  I only use one wastebasket so they only have one to dump.  And, I never leave toiletries or clothes or food sitting out.  Everything is put away before I leave the room each morning.  I would not like someone leaving a mess if I were the maid.  And, I don't want to come back to a messy room.



Good for you!      We're almost like you, but not the bed making.....towels, trash cans, etc we do.    I figure housekeepers are so low paid and is such a thankless job, anything we can do to make life a little easier for them is the least we can do.


----------

